# 16 Millionen Email-accounts gehackt



## polarwolf (21. Januar 2014)

Nach Angaben des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) sind von Ermittlern bei der Analyse von Botnetzen 16 Millionen gestohlene digitale Identitäten entdeckt worden, die jeweils aus einer email-Adresse und einem Passwort bestehen. Da email-Adresse und Passwort nicht nur für den Zugang zu email-Accounts, sondern auch für Online-Shops oder andere Internetdienste genutzt werden, ist höchste Vorsicht geboten!

Das BSI hat die Datensätze erhalten und gibt den Benutzern unter folgendem Link die Möglichkeit, zu überprüfen, ob man selbst betroffen ist:

https://www.sicherheitstest.bsi.de/

Dazu muss nur die eigene email-Adresse angegeben werden, zu der man bei einem Fund eine email mit weiteren Informationen erhält 

Eigene Meinung: 
Jeder sollte all seine email-Konten überprüfen und bei einer positiven Überprüfung alle relevanten Passwörter ändern!

Quelle: Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) http://www.bsi.bund.de/ [21.01.2014]


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Januar 2014)

wie schon gesagt .... clean - Tagesschau surfen Bringts


----------



## Ryle (21. Januar 2014)

Ein Bundesamt will meine email und diese dann zu Sicherheitszwecken "verarbeiten". Sorry aber da scheint mir der "Test" fragwürdiger als die äußerst unwahrscheinliche Chance, dass ich von einem nicht näher erläuterten Datenklau betroffen wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2014)

Clean, nun stell dich mal nicht so an und gib Obama deinen Briefkasten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Januar 2014)

Die Seite scheint überlastet zu sein, komme nicht mehr drauf, vor einigen Minuten gings noch.


----------



## Silversurfer2010 (21. Januar 2014)

mal schauen wann die seite in die knie geht bei so vielen anfragen


----------



## DarkMo (21. Januar 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> Ein Bundesamt will meine email und diese dann zu Sicherheitszwecken "verarbeiten". Sorry aber da scheint mir der "Test" fragwürdiger als die äußerst unwahrscheinliche Chance, dass ich von einem nicht näher erläuterten Datenklau betroffen wäre.


 war irgendwie auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## KastenBier (21. Januar 2014)

Seite ist bei mir down 

edit: Klappt noch, aber teilweise auch timeouts


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Januar 2014)

Ist doch nichts neues, täglich werden Millionen von E-Mails gehackt.


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

Bundesamt schrieb:


> Zur Abwehr des Missbrauchs des Dienstes werden zudem kurzfristig für die Dauer des Sicherheitstests Hashes von IP-Adressen sowie von E-Mail-Adressen erhoben. Sämtliche personenbezogene Daten, die bei der Nutzung des Tests erhoben werden, werden vollständig gelöscht, sobald sie zur Durchführung des Tests nicht mehr benötigt werden. Die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse wird zu keinem anderen Zweck als zur Durchführung des Sicherheitstests verwendet.



schaden kann es nicht ich hab mal eine meiner email adressen durchgegeben, mal sehen was da zurück kommt...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Januar 2014)

Mein Gott, bitte tut das nicht ^^ Ist doch nur ein billiger Versuch an E-Mails ran zu kommen bzw. zu schauen, welche aktiv sind, welche nicht. Die hätten doch auch "einfach" eine Mail an die 16 Millionen schicken können, dass die betroffen sind.

Ist wieder so eine DAU-Aktion. Überhaupt keine Informationen, einfach eine Aussage: "16 Millonen Accounts gehackt". Aber wer, wo wie, welcher Anbieter, Zeitraum, wird nicht mal erwähnt. Ganz billige Masche


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Januar 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bitte tut das nicht ^^ Ist doch nur ein billiger Versuch an E-Mails ran zu kommen bzw. zu schauen, welche aktiv sind, welche nicht.


 
Wenigstens einer, der das checkt. 
Da sieht man wieder, wie leicht manipulierbar einige sind.


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

Schau mal, wem BSI.de gehört.


----------



## polarwolf (21. Januar 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bitte tut das nicht ^^ Ist doch nur ein billiger Versuch an E-Mails ran zu kommen bzw. zu schauen, welche aktiv sind, welche nicht. Die hätten doch auch "einfach" eine Mail an die 16 Millionen schicken können, dass die betroffen sind.
> 
> Ist wieder so eine DAU-Aktion. Überhaupt keine Informationen, einfach eine Aussage: "16 Millonen Accounts gehackt". Aber wer, wo wie, welcher Anbieter, Zeitraum, wird nicht mal erwähnt. Ganz billige Masche


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn man ungefragt eine email erhält "Ihr Konto wurde gehackt" ist das so glaubwürdig wie die 100 emails die ich täglich bekomme und mir 1 Mio Euro oder eine Pensisvergrößerung anbieten. Man kann von der Bundesregierung, ihren Ämtern und Ministerien halten, was man will, aber ich denke nicht, dass dort Schindluder mit email-Adressen betrieben wird. Ich halte das ganze für seriös.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Januar 2014)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Ich halte das ganze für seriös.


 
Du bist zu gutgläubig, BSI ist mindestens genauso seriös wie Obama und Frau Merkel.


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Januar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Schau mal, wem BSI.de gehört.


 
Domaininhaber:    Bundesamt fuer Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik
Adresse:    Godesberger Allee 185-189
PLZ:    53175
Ort:    Bonn
Land:    DE


----------



## DaStash (21. Januar 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ist wieder so eine DAU-Aktion. Überhaupt keine Informationen, einfach eine Aussage: "16 Millonen Accounts gehackt". Aber wer, wo wie, welcher Anbieter, Zeitraum, wird nicht mal erwähnt. Ganz billige Masche


Jop und was für eine. 

So mal das ja auch ewig alte Datensätze sein können. Leute die kompromitierte accounts hatten und bereits alles angepasst haben würden dann wieder eine Warnung bekommen.^^



polarwolf schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn man ungefragt eine email erhält "Ihr Konto wurde gehackt" ist das so glaubwürdig wie die 100 emails die ich täglich bekomme und mir 1 Mio Euro oder eine Pensisvergrößerung anbieten. Man kann von der Bundesregierung, ihren Ämtern und Ministerien halten, was man will, aber ich denke nicht, dass dort Schindluder mit email-Adressen betrieben wird. Ich halte das ganze für seriös.


Man hätte ja auch die Email verschicken können und zusätzlich informieren. Wäre das gleiche wie jetzt aber ohne das die Aktualität von Accounts überprüft und zugeordnet werden kann. 

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Januar 2014)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Wenn man ungefragt eine email erhält "Ihr Konto wurde gehackt" ist das so glaubwürdig wie die 100 emails die ich täglich bekomme und mir 1 Mio Euro oder eine Pensisvergrößerung anbieten. Man kann von der Bundesregierung, ihren Ämtern und Ministerien halten, was man will, aber ich denke nicht, dass dort Schindluder mit email-Adressen betrieben wird. Ich halte das ganze für seriös.


 
Oh ja. Und der Herr Pofalla hat den NSA-Skandal für beendet erklärt.
Schön für dich das du noch gut gläubig bist


----------



## KrHome (21. Januar 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bitte tut das nicht ^^ Ist doch nur ein billiger Versuch an E-Mails ran zu kommen bzw. zu schauen, welche aktiv sind, welche nicht.


 Und was hätte das BSI davon?



> Die hätten doch auch "einfach" eine Mail an  die 16 Millionen schicken können, dass die betroffen sind.


Sodass derjenige, der den Account gehackt hat, es vielleicht noch vor dem Eigentümer mitbekommt und entsprechende Schritte einleiten kann. Nicht besonders schlau. Außerdem hat das BSI sicher kein Interesse daran 16 Mio. Leute vollzuspammen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Januar 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Und was hätte das BSI davon?


 
Was hat die NSA davon die halbe Welt zu überwachen? Was weiß ich was die für Gründe haben / mit den Daten alles anstellen. Aber das ist noch lange kein Grund den alles freiwillig in den Rachen zu schmeißen.
Ist ja genau wie die Politik die einige drauf haben "Ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen"


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Januar 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Was hat die NSA davon die halbe Welt zu überwachen?


 
Sie wollen doch Terrorismus vereiteln, was sie bisher nicht einmal geschafft haben. 
Die NSA kannste mindestens genauso in die Tonne werfen, wie unseren Bundestag + Regierung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Januar 2014)

Hohe Dichte an Aluminiumhüten hier. Denkt dran: immer zwei bis drei Lagen Alufolie, durch eine kommen die Kontrollstrahlen der NSA noch durch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

Die brauche so etwas nicht.
E-Mails gehen bis heute (meist) unverschlüsselt durch die Gegend.


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

Ich lach mich schlapp über diese ganzen Verschwörungstheoretiker hier 
Warum sollten die unsere E-Mails haben wollen? Keine Ahnung ...
Und selbst wenn, ist mir doch egal. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.
Die können ruhig wissen unter welcher E-Mail die mich erreichen können, warum auch nicht?


//EDIT: Weiß einer wie lange es dauert, bis man eine Antwort bekommt?
Finde dieses "Falls Sie betroffen sind bekommen Sie eine E-Mail, falls nicht bekommen Sie keine" doch etwas vage


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Januar 2014)

ich ändere mein password zuvor 123456 jetzt 123457 
upps


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

codevoid schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp über diese ganzen Verschwörungstheoretiker hier
> Warum sollten die unsere E-Mails haben wollen? Keine Ahnung ...
> Und selbst wenn, ist mir doch egal. Ich hab nichts zu verbergen.
> Die können ruhig wissen unter welcher E-Mail die mich erreichen können, warum auch nicht?
> ...



Na dann:

E-Mail und Password.
Klarnamen, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Steuer-ID, Kreditkarten#, Krankenakte...


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Wie lange hat es denn bei den Betroffenen gedauert bis eine Antwort kam?



Ryle schrieb:


> Ein Bundesamt will meine email und diese dann zu Sicherheitszwecken "verarbeiten". Sorry aber da scheint mir der "Test" fragwürdiger als die äußerst unwahrscheinliche Chance, dass ich von einem nicht näher erläuterten Datenklau betroffen wäre.



Also ich gebe lieber dem BSI die Daten als irgendwelchen Kriminellen.


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Na dann:
> 
> E-Mail und Password.
> Klarnamen, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort, Steuer-ID, Kreditkarten#, Krankenakte...


 
Nur weil ich denen meine E-Mail Adresse schicke, bekommen die noch lange nicht meine Kreditkartennummern 
Ich denke der Staat hat wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten daran zu kommen 

Name, etc. war auf staatliche Institutionen bezogen, oder weigerst du dich auch diese zu nennen, wenn du einen Personalausweis, Reisepass, etc. beantragst?


----------



## DaStash (21. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht, ich denke du hast nichts zu verbergen? 

MfG


----------



## wolf7 (21. Januar 2014)

hat denn überhaupt schon irgendjemand ne Antwort vom BSI bekommen? Ist irgendeiner von den 16 Millionen betroffenen hier?


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

Noch keine antwort!
Hab heute vormittag meine abgeschickt


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Januar 2014)

Hier anscheinend wohl nicht, aber wo anders habe ich schon gelesen das ein paar betroffen sind aber die haben die Antwort innerhalb von 5 Minuten erhalten.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2014)

Ich spekuliere einfach mal, dass es nicht alles reine "gehackte" E-Mail-Accounts sind bzw. die Liste nicht voll umfänglich aktuell ist. Von mir sind zwei Schrammel-Accounts dabei, die aber beide Passwörter im Format "Qw94ik=q)AB#w0X" haben. Bei einem bekomme ich regelmäßig Bouncer für unzustellbare Mails. D.h. der Provider verbockt hier Header-Prüfungen und die Quellen nutzen meine Adressen (wahrscheinlich weil als aktiv geflagged) als Spam-Absender, weil sie die vermutlich vorrangig aus irgendwelchen Listen von gehackten Accounts anderweitiger Quellen haben, wie bspw. Communities, Shops etc.


----------



## wolf7 (21. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere einfach mal, dass es nicht alles reine "gehackte" E-Mail-Accounts sind bzw. die Liste nicht voll umfänglich aktuell ist. Von mir sind zwei Schrammel-Accounts dabei, die aber beide Passwörter im Format "Qw94ik=q)AB#w0X" haben. Bei einem bekomme ich regelmäßig Bouncer für unzustellbare Mails. D.h. der Provider verbockt hier Header-Prüfungen und die Quellen nutzen meine Adressen (wahrscheinlich weil als aktiv geflagged) als Spam-Absender, weil sie die vermutlich vorrangig aus irgendwelchen Listen von gehackten Accounts anderweitiger Quellen haben, wie bspw. Communities, Shops etc.


 
und du hast auch innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit ne rückmeldung erhalten? dann sind meine accs clean


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

codevoid schrieb:


> Nur weil ich denen meine E-Mail Adresse schicke, bekommen die noch lange nicht meine Kreditkartennummern
> Ich denke der Staat hat wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten daran zu kommen
> 
> Name, etc. war auf staatliche Institutionen bezogen, oder weigerst du dich auch diese zu nennen, wenn du einen Personalausweis, Reisepass, etc. beantragst?


 
Denn Sinn von Privatsphäre nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Denn Sinn von Privatsphäre nicht ganz verstanden.



Das schränkt meine Privatsphäre nicht einmal annähernd ein.
Ich könnte genauso argumentieren, weil du dich hier angemeldet hast, und deine E-Mail angegeben hast.
Man weiß es nicht, vielleicht ist PC Games Hardware eine reine Verschwörung der NSA um an unsere ganzen E-Mails zu kommen?
Keine Ahnung, kann ja sein ...

Und der Staat kennt meinen Namen eh schon. Warum also verheimlichen?


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

Weil in meinen Mails Privates steht.
Dafür müssen die aber erst mal an mein PW.

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast das man deine Mails ließt, meld dich doch bei denen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Januar 2014)

> Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass meine personenbezogenen Daten, die bei der Nutzung des auf dieser Webseite angebotenen Sicherheitstests anfallen, zur Durchführung des Tests und zur Mißbrauchserkennung erhoben, verarbeitet und genutzt werden dürfen. Ich bestätige, dass ich das Angebot auf dieser Webseite ausschließlich unter Angabe meiner eigenen E-Mail-Adresse(n) nutze.


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

@Research
Hä?
Ganz richtig, die brauchen ein Passwort, und worauf willst du da jetzt raus?
Man musste bei dieser ganzen Geschichte kein Passwort angeben.


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

Alzheimer?


> Ich lach mich schlapp über diese ganzen Verschwörungstheoretiker hier
> Warum sollten die unsere E-Mails haben wollen? Keine Ahnung ...


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Alzheimer?


 
Worauf zum Teufel willst du raus?
Ich lach mich noch immer schlapp.
Kann es sein, dass du nicht verstehst, was ich schreibe?


----------



## Yellowbear (21. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> > Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass meine personenbezogenen Daten, die bei der Nutzung des auf dieser Webseite angebotenen Sicherheitstests anfallen, zur Durchführung des Tests und zur Mißbrauchserkennung erhoben, verarbeitet und genutzt werden dürfen. Ich bestätige, dass ich das Angebot auf dieser Webseite ausschließlich unter Angabe meiner eigenen E-Mail-Adresse(n) nutze.



Wenn dann schon ganz zitieren, Meister!



> Hinweis: Sämtliche personenbezogene Daten, die bei Nutzung des Tests erhoben werden, werden vollständig gelöscht, sobald der Test abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Januar 2014)

als ob
im Internet wird nie was gelöscht, vor allem keine Benutzer *daten*

Die Mails werden an dritte verkauft, zb. an werbe Firmen.

Ist halt ein Schlupfloch, worauf es kein Gesetz gibt


----------



## wolf7 (21. Januar 2014)

ich frag mich manchmal, wie ihr ganzne Schwarzseher es im Internet klar kommt. Wie konntet ihr euch eig hier im Forum anmelden und somit PCGH und einigen Admins eure E-Mail Adresse preisgeben? Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wozu habt ihr dann überhaupt eine E-Mail Adresse in erster Linie? Ich meine bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand gehört scho dazu, aber das scheint ja wirklich vom BSI (einem deutschen Amt) zu kommen.

edit: 777ste Post.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> hat denn überhaupt schon irgendjemand ne Antwort vom BSI bekommen? Ist irgendeiner von den 16 Millionen betroffenen hier?


 

die meinten 123456 ist nicht so gut


----------



## wolf7 (21. Januar 2014)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> die meinten 123456 ist nicht so gut


 
so was ist im übrigen immer ein Zeichen, dass viele Fake E-Mail Accs dabei sind.


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

codevoid schrieb:


> Worauf zum Teufel willst du raus?
> Ich lach mich noch immer schlapp.
> Kann es sein, dass du nicht verstehst, was ich schreibe?


 
Du weißt nicht was du schreibst.
Du redest das E-Mails und das Interesse daran. Das dies nicht schlimm wäre. E-Mails sind E-Post. Es ist nicht schlimm das man sie liest.

Was du sagst ist der Briefkasten-Schlüssel, sprich der E-Mail-Account-Zugang.

Was meinst ist der Name auf dem Briefkasten, der Accountname.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Echt krass das immer noch überall diese NSA Kommentare kommen....
Noch viel krasser das es immer noch so viele Überrascht hat. 
Was glaubt ihr ist die NSA der einzige der euch ausspäht?
Russen, Chinesen usw. machen da auch mit genauso wie unser lieber BND. 
Also am besten gleich wieder in die Höhle ziehen spätestens dann könnt ihr sicher sein das keiner eure "Daten" ausspioniert.
Wenn einer was will bekommt er es grad wenn derjenige bei der Regierung ist denn die haben das Geld und die Möglichkeiten. 
Das könnt ihr dann eure E-Mailadressen noch so geheim halten die findens raus.
Und zur Info Spam wird immer versendet egal ob die E-Mail aktive ist oder nicht wenn der Versender eine Email versendet und kein Fehler bekommt das die EMail Adresse nicht verfügbar ist gibt es diese Email also wird da weiter drauf gesendet. Der Spamordner ist auch ein Eingangsordner und die Email gilt als angekommen.
Bedenkt 80% des E-Mailsverkehr ist nur Spam denkt ihr da interessiert es jemanden ob eine Email nicht genutzt wird das versenden kostet 0,00€ und wird automatisch über ein Programm erledigt.
Und auch hier sei zu erwähnen das der Staat keinen Spam versendet.



Research schrieb:


> Weil in meinen Mails Privates steht.
> Dafür müssen die aber erst mal an mein PW.
> 
> Wenn du nichts dagegen hast das man deine Mails ließt, meld dich doch bei denen.



Da du da nicht das Passwort angeben musst können sie deine Emails nicht lesen oder gibst du wenn du deine private Adresse irgendwo angibst auch gleich deinen Briefkastenschlüssel mit ab so das er an deine Post ran kommt?
Das selbe wie manche angst haben ihr Kontonummer her zu geben. Die Nummer allein bringt einen nix ok er kann Geld auf mein Konto überweißen was ich aber nicht als schaden sehe damit er ans Geld kommt muss er meinen Pin wissen dann meine Mobile Tan abfangen usw.
Manche sind echt lachhaft was die Paranoia angeht.
Und dann nochmal die Frage musste die NSA von dir deine Daten genannt bekommen um deine Sachen ab zu fangen? Nö die habens auch so hin bekommen.
wenn ihr das doch so gut wisst wie man seine Daten und Emails schützt beratet mal die Merkel und das Eurpäische Parlament weil da hats die NSA auch hinbekommen. 
Aber hey ihr könnt das natürlich alles viel besser...
Sorry wovon träumt ihr das das geimhalten eurer Emailadresse ein wirklicher Schutz ist.
Und die dummen Sprüche von schreib deine Kontonummer usw hier rein ist nicht annähernd vergleichbar und eigentlich nur blöd und zeigt das man mit euch nicht annähernd objektive über dieses Thema diskutieren kann.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Januar 2014)

wenn jemand deine Kontonummer hat braucht er nur noch dein Nachnamen und schon kann er Geld von deinem Konto abbuchen
Stichwort: lastschrift


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

Stichwort SEPA-Rückbuchung


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. Januar 2014)

davon hat man aber nichts, wenn derjenige ein gestohlenes Konto verwendet hat.( wäre aber auch blöd wenn nicht )
wenn er es bereits abgebucht hat, ist das Geld weg

denkst die Bank übernimmt die kosten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> wenn jemand deine Kontonummer hat braucht er nur noch dein Nachnamen und schon kann er Geld von deinem Konto abbuchen
> Stichwort: lastschrift



Und dem kann ich ohne Probleme Wiederrufen.
Und ja irgendeine Bank haftet dafür weil es wurde eine Lastschrift vollzogen ohne das es eine Erlaubnis vom Besitzer gab. 
Ansonsten muss sie der Auftraggeber dokumentieren (Kontobesitzer).
https://www.postbank.de/privatkunden/tipp_onlinebanking_lastschrift_widersprechen.html
Wenn das Konto gestohlen wurde oder es illegal war wird der betrüger sicher nicht rechtlich dagegen vor gehen.
Ach und hier noch was
http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanze...unterschrift-geht-nichts-mehr-/8071966-2.html
Es wird die Unterschrift gebraucht.
 Also mal eben Lastschrift machen ist nicht.


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht was du schreibst.
> Du redest das E-Mails und das Interesse daran. Das dies nicht schlimm wäre. E-Mails sind E-Post. Es ist nicht schlimm das man sie liest.
> 
> Was du sagst ist der Briefkasten-Schlüssel, sprich der E-Mail-Account-Zugang.
> ...


 
Falsch.
Ich glaube langsam einfach, du kannst nicht lesen!
Ich habe gesagt, mir ist es egal, wenn der Staat weiß wie meine E-Mail ist!
Mir ist egal, wenn er weiß wo ich wohne, was er ohnehin schon tut! Stichwort Personalausweis!
Alle Informationen haben die schon, und ich habe auch keinen Grund diese vor dem Staat verheimlichen zu wollen!
Also lern lesen, und urteile dann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Bei Research ist das nicht so offiziel ist er schon tot und lebt jetzt komplett im Geheimen mit gefälschtem Pass und eigenem EMailserver wo nur er seine Emailadresse weiß und sonst kein anderer auf der Welt. 
Darum kann auch keiner seine Emails lesen weil er nur an sich selber welche schickt. 
Weil wie wir hier gelernt haben kann man die EMail Adresse an andere nicht weiter geben da kann ja dann sofort jeder mitlesen und weiß sofort seinen Kontonummer+Pin und Tan und alles andere wahrscheinlich sogar seine P3nislänge....
007 ist ein Anfänger gegen Ihn.


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

Heergott lass Hirn regnen.

Jetzt erkläre ich es schon für Kinder....

E-Mail können gelesen werden weil sie nie verschlüsselt versendet wurden.
Abgeschnorchelt während des Transportes. Und auf den Servern liegen diese auch Plain.

Habt ihr Beide überhaupt auch nur einen Satz zu dem Thema gelesen, außer die Springer Presse/CDU/CSU?

codevoid stört es nicht wenn man seine Privatsphäre und damit Grundrechte ignoriert.
OK, seine Meinung. Die gilt nicht für mich.

Das er nen E-Mail-Account nicht von einer E-Mail unterscheiden kann ist ein anderes Thema.

Mal zur Info:
https://twitter.com/trevortimm/status/413423839922884608
The Biggest Price-Fixing Scandal Ever | Politics News | Rolling Stone

Das geht viel weiter als ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.
Grob gesagt ist das was da vor geht, ein Angriffskrieg, im Netz. Und die UN-Richtlinien erlauben in diesem Fall einen realen Gegenschlag.
Ich rede von Krieg, echten Krieg.


Und Soldat: Einfach Peinlich.

Und aber alles nicht schlimm, nichts zu verbergen:
Rosa Liste

Guckt nur was in der Türkei und im ehemaligem Ostblock passiert. Stichwort Ukraine.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Januar 2014)

wolf7 schrieb:


> so was ist im übrigen immer ein Zeichen, dass viele Fake E-Mail Accs dabei sind.


 
stimmt bei näherer betrachtung + paar dumme


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Du bist peinlich.
Was hat das alles damit zu tun das jemand seine Emailadresse bei BSI angibt?
GARNIX.
Dein Link hat auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun oder kann man an deiner Email Adresse deine Sexuelle Neigung erkennen.(das wäre ja gleich zu setzen mit der P3nislänge)
Es wird hier gesagt das man nicht seine Emailadresse dort angeben soll und wenn einer fragt warum die wissen sie eh schon kommt ihr mit Sachen die mit allem anderen zu tun hat und es egal ist ob die da noch die emailadresse offiziel von einem erfahren oder nicht.
Also nochmal für die Kinder.
Was hat das alles mit einer Emailadresse zu tun?
Werden die deswegen verschlüsselt versendet wenn du sie da nicht angibst? 
Also sind die Emails dann vor der NSA sicher?
Würde der Staat aus deiner EMail Adresse erfahren ob du schwul bist? (Wenn ja selber schuld dann hast deine Emailadresse schlecht gewählt oder willst das es jeder weiß)
Ihr kommt hier mit Sachen an die keinen Unterschied machen ob man da die Emailadresse angibt oder nicht.
Und nur weil einer Nix zu verheimlichen hat heist es nicht das man bei jedem dahergelaufenen Depp einen Offenbarungseid ablegt.
Ihr übertreibt es einfach und ich habs jetzt einfach umgedreht und ins andere extrem gezogen.
Ihr schießt mit ner Panzerfaust auf einen Spatzen und denkt ihr würdet dadurch die Spatzen ausrotten was aber genau nix bringt.
Klar ist das alles nicht gut wenn alle Daten gesammelt werden.
Aber die Leute stört ja nicht das der Staat Daten Sammelt die man eh schon an in gegeben hat oder er eh schon weiß oder einfach unwichtig sind sondern es stören einen die Daten die er Sammelt ohne das man es weiß oder will und das ist sicher nicht die Emailadresse.
Also was erhofft ihr euch jetzt für eine Veränderung wenn man aus seiner Emailadresse eine Staatsgeheimnis macht?
Und nochmal es geht hier nur um die Emailadresse also zB. 007@megageheim.de und keine Kontonummer, Pin, Krankekassennummer, Sozialversicherungsnummer,sexuelle Neigung, Penislänge usw.

Edit:
Ach das in der Türkei/ehemaligen Ostblock und Ukraine passiert also weil die Leute ihre Emailadresse dem Staat offenbart haben. Sehr interessant.....


----------



## codevoid (21. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Heergott lass Hirn regnen.
> 
> Jetzt erkläre ich es schon für Kinder....
> 
> ...



Und nochmal in Kurzform, weil es mir langsam zu blöd wird.
Lern lesen, in einer Abendschule hast du das bestimmt nach 1-2 Monaten drauf,
lies dir das alles hier nochmal durch, und dann müsste auch dir auffallen,
dass ich nie auf die Beschneidung der Privatsphäre durch mitlesen von Mails eingegangen bin.
Vielleicht, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, erschließt sich dir dann auch das Thema über das wir hier diskutieren,
und zwar ob man die E-Mail Adresse da angeben soll, oder nicht.

btw. Ich habe herrlich über den Post von Soldat0815 gelacht


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2014)

Lest ihr überhaupt was ihr schreibt?
Definition E-Mail.

Gekapert wurden die E-Mail-Accounts. Selbst wenn man nur die Überschrift gelesen hätte...

Das mit der Kenntnis der E-Mail-Accounts war nie das Problem. Der Inhalt ist das wichtige.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Mail-Konto

SO schwer kann das doch nicht sein...


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Januar 2014)

Dann war wohl dein Einstieg hier sehr missverständlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar das die Emails samt Passwort gehackt wurden ist natürlich sehr schlecht für die Betroffenen.


----------



## codevoid (22. Januar 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr.
Ergeben die Argumente hier irgendeinen Sinn, oder reden wir die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei? 

Ich raff es einfach nicht 
Was ist bitte daran falsch, wenn ich sage ich habe nichts dagegen wenn der Staat weiß wo ich wohne, was er tut.
wie ich heiße, was er tut. Wann ich geboren wurde, was er tut. Wo ich geboren wurde, was er tut.
Wo ich arbeite, was er tut. Wie viel ich verdiene, was er tut. Was ich mir kaufe, was er tut.

Klar kann man darüber diskutieren, ob das alles so in Ordnung ist.
Aber wie man darauf kommt, dass das alles durch die angegeben E-Mail Adresse nochmal, und noch mehr einsehbar ist (für den Staat),
erschließt sich mir nicht ...

Kann mir jemand mal die ganze Situation erklären? Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu müde oder zu dumm dafür


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Januar 2014)

Nette Seite  Dennoch übeeeerhaupt kein Garant dafür, dass nirgendwo irgendwelche meiner Accounts im Umlauf sind -.-


----------



## Yellowbear (22. Januar 2014)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Dennoch übeeeerhaupt kein Garant dafür, dass nirgendwo irgendwelche meiner Accounts im Umlauf sind -.-


Hat ja auch keiner behauptet. Das kann dir niemand garantieren .


----------



## nulchking (22. Januar 2014)

Habe 5mal Antwort erhalten, muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?

Test mit Avast hat nichts ergeben


----------



## Yellowbear (22. Januar 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Habe 5mal Antwort erhalten, muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?
> 
> Test mit Avast hat nichts ergeben



Würde auch mal mit anderen Scannern z.B. Malwarebytes, SuperAntiSpyware etc. drübergehen und den Startzeit-Scan von Avast durchführen.
Und die Passwörter von allen Accounts mit der gleichen Email+Passwort-Kombination ändern.


----------



## Research (22. Januar 2014)

Ich denke ich habe den Fehler gefunden.

codevoid sprach von "mails" die der Staat kennt. Mails=E-Mail|=E-Mail-Account/E-Mail-Account-Name.
Meine E-Mails soll der Staat nicht lesen, den Namen meines E-Mail-Account kennt er bestimmt.


Ich sagte selber das es kein Problem ist das der Staat unsere E-Mail-Accounts kennt.
Besonders bei unseren offiziellen E-Mail-Accounts.


Was hier befürchtet wird ist das man der Staat diese Liste aktuell halten/aktualisieren will.

Das geht aber schon über bestehende Infrastruktur beim DTX.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich mache mir da aber auch keine so große sorgen.


----------



## nulchking (22. Januar 2014)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Würde auch mal mit anderen Scannern z.B. Malwarebytes, SuperAntiSpyware etc. drübergehen und den Startzeit-Scan von Avast durchführen.
> Und die Passwörter von allen Accounts mit der gleichen Email+Passwort-Kombination ändern.


 
Passwort ist nur einmalig in Benutzung. 
Habe jetzt mit dem Avira Dingen einen kompletten Scan laufen lassen, nichts gefunden bis auf den Chip.de Installer für TS3.

Mache jetzt noch zur Sicherheit einen Startzeit Scan mit Avast und lasse danach nochmal SuperAntiSpyware drüber laufen

Edit:

SuperAntiSpyware hat 3 Trojaner gefunden die KillAV im Namen heißen und im Temp Ordner waren. Laut Internet Recherche ist der dazu Prozesse zu schließen, also nichts schlimmes nehme ich an


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Januar 2014)

@nulchking
 Schau mal hier Mehrere Virenfunde: TR/Atraps.Gen, TR/Atraps.Gen2 und BAT/KillAV.FN.1 - Trojaner-Board, also ich rate dazu das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## nulchking (22. Januar 2014)

Große Lust habe ich dazu eigentlich nicht, ist das wirklich nötig?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Januar 2014)

Gut wäre es schon, immerhin kann noch weitere Malware unentdeckt weiterarbeiten, was gerade bei den KillAV Trojaner der Fall sein kann da er das Antivirus lahmlegen kann.


----------



## codevoid (22. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe den Fehler gefunden.
> 
> codevoid sprach von "mails" die der Staat kennt. Mails=E-Mail|=E-Mail-Account/E-Mail-Account-Name.
> Meine E-Mails soll der Staat nicht lesen, den Namen meines E-Mail-Account kennt er bestimmt.
> ...



Oh, ja das ergibt Sinn 
War dann wohl nur ein Missverständnis.


----------



## DaStash (23. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und dem kann ich ohne Probleme Wiederrufen.
> Und ja irgendeine Bank haftet dafür weil es wurde eine Lastschrift vollzogen ohne das es eine Erlaubnis vom Besitzer gab.
> Ansonsten muss sie der Auftraggeber dokumentieren (Kontobesitzer).
> https://www.postbank.de/privatkunden/tipp_onlinebanking_lastschrift_widersprechen.html
> ...



Das musst du aber erstmal beweisen Stichwort Beweispflicht. Das ist einer Kollegin von mir gerade passiert und die hat jetzt massig Probleme. Leeres Konto, Abbuchungen wie Miete die nicht belastet werden können, Strafanzeige bei Polizei, beweispflichtig bei der Bank. Und und und. Ob sie das volle Geld zurück bekommt ist immer noch unklar.

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2014)

Sorry aber die Beweispflicht liegt eindeutig bei dem der den Lastschrift vollzogen hat. 
Er muss Beweisen das du im die Erlaubnis gegeben hast und zwar durch deine Unterschrift auf der Lastschrifterklärung.
http://www.per-lastschrift.com/informationen-zum-lastschriftverfahren.html
Geht zwar um eine Kreditkarte aber ist ja fast das gleiche
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/bank-traegt-beweislast-bei-kreditkartenabbuchung
Also der Kontobesitzer muss nix beweisen sondern die Bank. Bei einem Lastschriftverfahren würde die Bank natürlich von der anderen Bank den Nachweis fordern und diese dann von dem der das Geld will.
 Alles andere wär ja ein Witz und unmöglich wie will einer Beweisen das er nie eine Lastschrift genehmigt hat.


----------



## DaStash (24. Januar 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Beweispflicht liegt eindeutig bei dem der den Lastschrift vollzogen hat.
> Er muss Beweisen das du im die Erlaubnis gegeben hast und zwar durch deine Unterschrift auf der Lastschrifterklärung.
> http://www.per-lastschrift.com/informationen-zum-lastschriftverfahren.html
> Geht zwar um eine Kreditkarte aber ist ja fast das gleiche
> ...



Du hast die Rennerei wenn jemand deine Erlaubnis fälscht und das geht relativ fix per Internet beispielsweise, da reicht ja quasi ein ok per Knopfdruck. 

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Januar 2014)

Jo, das Problem hat man leider immer egal wo. 
 Ich sag nur Autounfall und da reicht es schon aus wenn es normal Abgewickelt wird, wenn es dann noch vor Gericht geht weil ein Anwalt Geld verdienen will wird's richtig übel und langwierig.
 Leider schon 2mal den Fall gehabt.....


----------



## SaftSpalte (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habs einfach gemacht . Sie sagten das ich davon betroffen sei . Habe 2 std lang ,alle Passwörter geändert und so ... 

Was ich nicht verstanden habe ? Ich kenne mein PW von Origins und Uplay nicht   da ich es nie nutze 


aber es war mal nötig alle PW´s zu ändern . manche waren stellenweise 7 jahre alt


----------

